

Sourceforge Detects Intrusion Attack, Resets Passwords - manvsmachine
http://darrenwoodley.com/sourceforge.png

======
martey
There is more information and discussion on this topic at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2150639>

While I think the fact that Sourceforge is resetting passwords is useful, I
think it would have been better communicated as a comment at the
aforementioned link, as opposed to making a screenshot of an email message and
submitting that.

------
spidaman
I just got the email, too. I hate a lot of their interfaces and services
(download pages, source browsing, search, mailing lists... lots of lame) but
I'm glad they're jumping on the problem proactively.

